# Wednesday the 24th earnings.



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Started at 4:00 am,

Worked until 7:00 pm

Should have gone home at 6

$320 gross revenue
-$120 taxi rental
-$10 tolls.
-$5 permit slow pays.
-$25 gasoline.

$160ish profit, Wednesday, during the day


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

My earnings just plain suck this week, and not in a satisfying way! ****8ng morons!


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Started at 4:30am, made a little then had hybrid system conk out on me and had to grab new car around 7:30 to actually start making money

Worked until 7:00pm then quit for dinner.

$366 gross revenue 
-$120 for taxi rental
-$6 in tolls
-$15 in slow pays
-$20 in gas
Total profit was $185

Was an ok day.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> My earnings just plain suck this week, and not in a satisfying way! @@@@8ng morons!


Mine, too even with Lyft.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

This week: 9hrs, 45min logged into apps, (6 hrs on the road, the rest doing other stuff at home) 8 runs completed, $224 gross, $24 gas
Today: $0 earned driving rideshare. (working another job) 

Overall mediocre week to date.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Started at 4:00 am,
> 
> Worked until 7:00 pm
> 
> ...


You worked too long to make around $10 an hour. ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> You worked too long to make around $10 an hour. ?


Let me put this into perspective

8.46 USD per hour

30 hours at min wage will net you a mere $253.80.That's about what i made my best DAY last month (well April, today i'm staying home, might go to wally world)

$160= 18.9 HOURS of min wage.

Honestly yesterday sucked.... i"m embarrassed at how much I made for the hours I put in. Not even going to post my crap numbers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Let me put this into perspective
> 
> 8.46 USD per hour
> 
> ...


Nothing embarrassing about doing an honest days work. You have nothing to be ashamed of at all. It's the rideshare companies that need to lower their heads in shame at the pitiful rates they pay drivers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Earning mean nothing to others if you don't post $ per mile and minute.
Some get 1.20 a mile and .18 a minute
I get .60 a mile and .09 a minute

I did 313 for 13 hours 43 trips
3 surge trips Monday in 1 hour for 41.-
4 hours Fri for 112 - 2 surge trips 7-11 pm (I don't do drunk college kids)
4 hours Sat for 113 4 surge trips 6 to 10
4 hours Sun for 44
Tip 67

As Sunday shows I have to pick and chose my times. I did the first 1.5 hours at 17 an hour and when I saw what was happening 2 and 3 dollar bar to bar rides I just went home.
Make it while I can and go home. I will not work for 10 and 12 per hour gross. Our biggest problem is: someone else does


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wallae said:


> Earning mean nothing to others if you don't post $ per mile and minute.
> Some get 1.20 a mile and .18 a minute
> I get .60 a mile and .09 a minute
> 
> ...


Not counting tips...

I currently get 4 diffferent rates

$1.72 a mile, no time pay=Ubertaxi
(Literally 1% of yesterday's fares)

Medical accounts=
$2.208 a mile, 41c a minute under 20mph
(about half or so)

Credit card customers =
$2.30 a mile 43.2c a minute under 20mph
(Only one yesterday but that's weird luck)

Cash customers=
$2.40 a mile 45c per minute under 20mph
(About half, usually it's less than half)

And the mileage I drive is irrelevant. As it's not my car. Only what I pay for the use of it matter.

Yesterday was

$385
-165 in costs
$220 profit, 18 hours give or take

$120
$5 permit payment ($5 per shift for while)
$6 tolls
$34 in gasoline ($5 was because I didn't quite have the tank filled on Monday)

Way too little money for the stupid number of hours I put in.

A mere $12 an hour, 142% of min wage


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Im 60 cents a mile. At that I have to decline 50% of rides. Feels we (Uber and I ) are both leaving money on the table but I will not lose so they can make


----------

